# mig 15 decal font



## zetland76 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am just completing a PSS 1/10th scale model of a Mig15. I'm looking for a font for the numbers on the fuselage. Is there a download site?

Thanks Mike


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2013)

Try simmerspaintshop.com. Look under Downloads. There is a Russian Military font there but I'm not sure if it's the one you need.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Sep 15, 2013)

Post a photo of what you want and I can trace it for you and post a pdf of the work for printing. Easy peasy. Also if you know someone in a sign shop they can cut a computer mask from a DXF, which I can also post for you. It's stuff I do for the museum now, for sqn markings.

Bill

***Make them straight on shots!


----------

